# 2005 Altima Rear Seat Removal



## nissanjohn (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone have a procedure for removal/replacement of the rear seat? I need to access my fuel pump. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

John


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

the bottom part(which im guessing is all you would need to remove to get at the pump) has clips about 6 inches away from the inside part of the door just lift the seat a little bit and u'll be able to see them just pull them forward to release the seat..i wouldnt reccomend you touch your fuel pump if you cant even figure out how to get the seat up lol with all due respect..take it to someone who knows what there doin..but if your feelin lucky and you have money if ya break something by all means go for it man!


----------



## nissanjohn (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I haven't tried to remove the seat yet, but I didn't want to start this job in the morning just to get hung up on getting the seat out. After I get the seat out, I'm going to unplug the pump then release the fuel pressure, then replace the fuel damper that's dripping on the intake manifold. I appreciate the tip, you've been very helpful.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds like ya got a handle on things..the best way that ive found on releasing the fuel pressure is pull the fuel pump relay and crank the motor and let it use w.e fuel is in the system up..good luck


----------

